# Three stables (barn/shelter?) + flexible grazing wanted S. Devon



## Beausmate (20 January 2014)

Still trying to find a good yard!  Sole let would be ideal, but a small, friendly livery yard could suit.

In the Kingskerswell, Dainton, Ipplepen, Woodland areas.

Here's what I'm after... Flexible grazing, as I have two fatties and one skinny who like to be out as much as possible.  One of the aforementioned fatties had a touch of LGL last year, I was lucky to get away with it and I don't want to risk that again!
Nice hacking would be good, or at least one place where you can maybe get a canter in.I currently have roadwork and that's pretty much it. Somewhere to do a bit of schooling too and parking for my trailer. 

Is that too much to ask?  I'm thinking places like this don't exist in Devon.

Thanks Hopefully,

B.


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (20 January 2014)

Stick an ad up in Leonard Coombe, Tuckers and Redpost for livery wanted?  You might find someone doesn't want to advertise on the open market.  Other than that I believe Holbeam has a waiting list and the only other one I know is Rydon.


----------



## mightymammoth (20 January 2014)

Agree with spot the risk but also but an advert in mole valley at heathfield near newton abott and animal crackers in Moretonhampstead


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (22 January 2014)

Thanks Victoria - I am Mrs Animal Crackers but didn't want to advertise!!


----------



## Beausmate (5 February 2014)

Still looking.  Thanks for the tips, Moretonhampstead is a bit too much out of the way, I check Red Post regularlyand I don't go into Leonard Coombe ever.  I also check out Mole Valley's notice board regularly and Preloved. 

I  have to be careful where I advertise and I'm not on faceache, so I'm probably missing some.

I never realised South Devon was so bad for finding good places for horses!


----------



## allijudd (7 February 2014)

Have you tried Sue Horn (narramore stud)...i know she used to do livery


----------



## Beausmate (7 February 2014)

Bit out of the way for me sadly. I don't want to be in the same situation as at a previous yard, where I spent so much time travelling, I had no time left to ride the damn horses!


----------



## Beausmate (6 March 2014)

_Still_ looking, not so much as whiff of anything within ten miles.  

Getting really stressed about the whole thing :blue:


----------



## Beausmate (10 March 2014)

OK, still nothing and my borderline laminitic has been worryingly footy this last week, he's improving at the mo, but I'm becoming seriously worried.  So I'm now looking further afield, Ashburton direction preferably, I'd consider part livery depending on location, facilities etc.

I can't believe there's nothing about?  I've been looking for somewhere else for nearly a year!


----------



## Jackie Hankin (13 March 2014)

Would Crediton way be too far


----------



## Beausmate (13 March 2014)

Jackie Hankin said:



			Would Crediton way be too far
		
Click to expand...

Far too far, sadly   Crediton is around 30 miles from here.

Thanks for your reply


----------



## jerrysmum (15 March 2014)

There are 2 stables and 3 acres for rent in Buckfast (advert was in Mole Valley yesterday) pm me if interested x


----------

